# 

## K6VHF

!
   .....      NOAA,       NOAA-15,17,12 !      NOAA-12....    !
  Alinco-DJ-G1    , WxSat  LogSat......
 ..       ?.....
  ....  .         ?
       ......     -40 !        ......
     ....        YAESU FT-3000M !!

* 02.05.2010* 
_
   ,     80     ,   FAQ  ,        .
_
FAQ

1.    1700 
2.   1700   MMDS (  lay )
3.  
4.    HRPT   
5. LNA 1700 
6.   QHA    WxToImg
7.  ini-  WxSat-
8.  
9.      WxtoImg
10.  APT 
11.  OK2UGS (, )
12.  1700 
13.     MMDS 
14.  
15.   WxToIMG
16.     WXToImg
17.  
18.   EMGO (1-7 )
19.   EMGO (7-9 )
20.   v.1.4  
21.   1700
22.  1700 
23.    MCIR, MSA, HVCT, HVC?
24.  , , ,   1700 
25.  QHA ,     NOAA
26.  (lay)   137 NE4210S01
27.  EMGO  Proteus  (lay)

----------


## K6VHF

.......

----------


## Sergy

"    !
  Alinco-DJ-G1"

    ?
      . 40 .

----------


## Igor UN9GW

DJ-G1  ,   .    .   -      1,7  - .     ,    .

----------


## amsatuser

To 4l1fp:
    :
1.     ?
2.   (FM, SSB)  ?
3.       "" ?
4.   ?   ?
5.       ,  ?
73! 
UX8ZA

----------


## amsatuser

For RW3DJO:
  .
.

----------


## K6VHF

> To 4l1fp:
>     :
> 1.     ?
> 2.   (FM, SSB)  ?
> 3.       "" ?
> 4.   ?   ?
> 5.       ,  ?
> 73! 
> UX8ZA


  ....
 :
     LOGSAT (),       WXSat ,             ....
          !
       118 -136.....  .    - ,      .....
 !!! 
  ,     !

----------


## amsatuser

HI ALL,
     .  .    IC706MK2G,    , ,     .      - 2 144/4  435,  GP 144.    -   MixW.    - 133.
 4L1FP-   ,   amsatuser@rambler.ru  WxSat
c .    .
,
73! UX8ZA

----------


## RX3APL

4L1FP/     .   ,    59+10!   ,               YAESU FT817 ?       FM FMN SSB CW AM.                   . 73! 

P.S.            ? (RWcalc.)

----------


## K6VHF

> 4L1FP/     .   ,    59+10!   ,               YAESU FT817 ?       FM FMN SSB CW AM.                   . 73! 
> 
> P.S.            ? (RWcalc.)


   !
     FM   FMN......
      ....
         .....        . 
       .     ,    ....       /   ....  ..  .    ,       :Smile:  
     ....
 !
73!

----------


## UN9GW

. ,  -     1700.    MMDS .  .  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sergy

http://pogoda.radioscanner.ru/

----------


## UN9GW

.  12x24.[/img]

----------


## UN9GW

.    .     Layout-e.   NOAA-18  1698    (  )      3   SSB .   METEOSAT5 .  APT  .     mail-.    .

----------


## UN9GW

. ,        .     .        . :?  
  .

----------


## UN9GW

.     - ,    :-) .  :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

.   ?

----------


## UN9GW

. :?

----------


## UN9GW

22:00 - .    -. ""  1,8. 1,2   .

----------


## K6VHF

.  - ?

----------


## UN9GW

.  .  ""   .    .

----------


## UN9GW

,          .

----------


## UN9GW

, .   WxSat-.   "Meteosat"  "MeteosatCo" -  .

----------


## K6VHF

> , .   WxSat-.   "Meteosat"  "MeteosatCo" -  .


,  ....

----------


## UN9GW

,     .    . ,    .

----------


## K6VHF

> .    .     Layout-e.   NOAA-18  1698    (  )      3   SSB .   METEOSAT5 .  APT  .     mail-.    .


  HPTR NOAA 18    ,       ...

----------


## UN9GW

, , NOAA18     ""  () ,   SSB
 ,   :    .      
   ( !)  . 
	   GOSPELL, LO=2033.    .   
.  "" - 1600->433; 1700->333; 1800->233.  "", ..  
   ,      .     342.  
 HRPT -  .    Alblas-,      - 
 .     Altera.   ,   .     
	    .   .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

LO 1838            . 1691-1838=-147         .  ,          . ""     .

----------


## UN9GW

,  ,   NOAA  FM  -   WeFax.
 ,  MMDS    "".  "",   
 .

, .  ,  "" LO,  ,   
 "",    .    , 
, ,     ,  /.

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## K6VHF

,     ?
  ?

----------


## UN9GW

, .
.       (3)
,       
 .       
 ( ) ,   
 ( )   
 . ,    
"" ,    .   
    -    
.   .
   1 .  
5,5 -      .   
     -  0,5 ( 
  ).  ""   ,  
   .      
  ,   :   10- 
        2- 
 .      
.     .

  .   !

----------


## UN9GW

, .     ,  .

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

,   .

----------


## UN9GW

:

----------


## UN9GW

, . 
  AR5000.    
,    .  
 .   .  
       , 
  .    ACDsee 
       0,2.  
 .     
    .

----------


## K6VHF

(.  1),    ...... !
    FT-3000M...
LO  1838 
 PANORAMA

----------


## K6VHF

> ,   . 
>   NOAA17


  NOAA 18    ,      !

----------


## R1ZK

QHA-137

----------


## Sergy

-   
http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...=6&topic=21755

----------


## UN9GW

APT -  .     NOAA15.

----------


## UN9GW

, .    ?

----------


## K6VHF

> , .    ?


 ,     .....       ....     ...     ().       1700 ,   ,   .   ,    160 (  ).
 :         ?           .
--------
     .

   QHA ....
 HPRT  ..... ,   (LVB).     -.

----------


## UN9GW

, .
     ,   
" "     -      
QPSK .     . 

	      470-480 (  ). 
   "",    - 
  1296   1700. ,     
 " ".       
  ,      
""    .  
 ,     .

----------


## K6VHF

,    - ,    ,  /.   ,    !      2 ,      ,   HPRT   ...   ,        !     ....
 QHA   ,   ,   ...
   ....      ,   BF998,    ..

----------


## UN9GW

, . ,      ,    - 
 . 

 137   ,    ,    
 ,      .  
,           ,  .
      -  Nescafe 98 .
,      ~200.     .

     HRPT:      ?

----------


## UN9GW

SatSignal  .    .
WxToImg . ,     
   . APT DECODER  ,  
-   .   WxToImg 
       RX,  
 RX   ,     
NovaForWindows -        
.

,   1700     
  .    59 +20  S-.
   ""  :Smile:  :

----------


## UN9GW

,       .
     1-   
27,    .    , 
  ,    ,      
   .      "" 
 NFM   .

----------


## UN9GW

To: UA1ZH.     .   .  ?

----------


## K6VHF

137     ....http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homep...tanner/Qfh.htm

----------


## K6VHF

> ... .  ,    .


      ,   -       LVB Tracker.

----------


## K6VHF

...  ....

http://www.alblas.demon.nl/wsat/hardware/dec_pcb.html


 -,.
     -"Simple test generators"
http://www.alblas.demon.nl/wsat/hard...enerators.html


http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic26943.html

  "FM Receiver For 137 - 141MHz "       
http://www.emgola.cz/gb_137141/receiver137141_gb.htm

----------


## UN9GW

-  GS-232.     .

----------


## K6VHF

> -  GS-232.     .


 ....  ...     ?
  , ,    ,     NOVA,       !
---
,      ,    ...  .......
http://www.argoss.ru/

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT -       
 :-).   ,     -.
   Xilinx.   .    
 -     Altera.   .  
 HRPT/PDUS  - .

----------


## K6VHF

> LVB -     .
>   HRPT -       
>  :-).   ,     -.
>    Xilinx.   .    
>  -     Altera.   .  
>  HRPT/PDUS  - .


      ?
     ,      !
     ,    ,     ,    !

----------


## UN9GW

:Laughing:  .   .         MicroWaveOffice.

----------


## K6VHF

....  :Crazy:

----------


## UA3MCH

to IGOR_GW

<     1-   
27,    .    , 
  ,    ,      
   .      ""  NFM   . >

       , ..  ,  ,      27 .         (TDA45??)   ,   ,  -  -  . , NOAA??,  137.     1700   APT  ?

to 4l1fp
,  .
       LVB ?

----------


## UA3MCH

to IGOR_GW
< -   . NOAA  1700  HRPT>

 1700 - (-)  APT   ?
, ,pse, .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> 1700 - (-)  APT   ?


 5.          1691.        1700  ...   .
 Nova for Win    GS-232  LVB   .

----------


## UA3MCH

to EX8MLT

,   ...
  LVB  ,    . ,  ""  "",     , ,     ... :(

to 4l1fp
<    .   >
,      .

----------


## UN9GW

.   .

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
>     ,    .     .   wxsat.
> 
> 
>    ?
>     "".
>        - SatLevel


     .       .       .        .
,     .   . ,   137.

----------


## K6VHF

> 4l1fp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  UA1ZH
> 
> ...


      ,     !!!    ,   ""        !

----------


## K6VHF

"APT DECODER".   ,  !     !

----------


## UN9GW

,  "APT DECODER".      
  ,   
  ..   ,    
,  WxToImg  .

----------


## K6VHF

> .   :


       ? ?
            Layout-e,   -     ...  !

----------


## K6VHF

> .   
>     .   "2n"-   
>  .    .


       !
  !
,  0.5       ""    .     ?

----------


## K6VHF

> .     ,   
>       "" 
>  .


,     .    ""   ... ?   ,     ? 
    .      ,     ?

----------

> To: UA1ZH
>      ?
>       ?
>  WxSat-   "Test". 
> 
>    .
> 
>        LO=1838.


   -   .
     - , .
 , .

----------

,   ...-

----------


## K6VHF

> -     ... Hi.
>   -   .
>      -        .(   20       .)
>     -
>  1.      ?
>  2.      ?
>  3.     ,     ?
>  4.   ? NOAA ?


      .
     .    ,    (  12,15,17,18).       ,           !  ""    !          "".         !    ....       .
    , , WxtoImg  . !

----------

To:Igor_GW
    MicrowaveOffice

----------


## -76

!
      microwave       ..    2001.
       .      .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,   ?   LO1838       ,      ,   - .

----------


## UN9GW

.
    -  
- "".

----------


## UN9GW

To:UA1ZH
 .
.  .
 1,  ~5,5 - 

 .   
,  4,...  6,... 
  .   
    ,   - 
.      
  ,  .

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

1700,   ,   
    5   . 
 HRI.

----------


## UN9GW

, .
,        - 
.       - 
 .   ""  . 
    ,  .    
 - "".       .

----------


## K6VHF



----------


## Sergy

NOAA18 12-30   

http://pogoda.radioscanner.ru/

----------


## K6VHF

> , . 
>     LO-1838.
> .       
> LO-1838,     .   
>  0,7 -   ,   
> .   . 
> 
>   ,       
>    APT  WeFax-.       
> ...


,  ..  :Sad:  
 ,      !
  HRPT  HRI, ,     !
   .....    :Very Happy:   HI!

----------


## K6VHF

,  ......

----------


## UN9GW

,  "" . :wink:

----------


## K6VHF

> ,     1.7  -  .  ,   .


 ,    HRPT ????
     (HRPT)   "".      "Loop yagi"  ""!

----------


## UN9GW

!

.     . 

25   -.  !   
    .   
      .   
- - 2   1700 (     
,  2,4         
)       .  : 
-, ,   ..  .. . 

     LNA.  - !

----------


## UN9GW

,    
 1  1700   
  =0,6   
 22!      
      "  "! 
,    ,    
   2,4,   =30.   
   ,    
 .   
  ,    ,   .

----------


## UN9GW

""  ,  -.    
,     "",   
      ""   
  .    0,8 -   
  -  22  24.     .  
   ""    .    
 . .         
     ,   -  
   . 

,        1000,  
/,   ,       
 .    "" ("" ) 
  .   (!)   
 - 144, 430, 1296  10(!). 
  ?!  !

  .   ""   .

----------


## K6VHF

,            ( ).
      .    .       .

----------

> !
> , .
> ,      , 
>     .    mail, pse.
> 
> 
> 2 - 3,  . , .


 - ua1zh@mail.ru
    ...
   , - . ,   ,  . ...
,  noaa12 -   .
 - IC-R8500, - 22,-20 , - 5,   9+10.   - .
   ?

----------


## UN9GW

"".     .
 .   R8500  22 
  .

----------


## K6VHF

> ,    ?


        ....    http://4l1fp.qrz.ru/satel.htm

----------


## UN9GW

, .    .  , 
     BMP->JPG,  - 
   .     
 -    .      
 ,   - . , , 
    - .    12. 
 ,      :   , 
   WxSat      "Manual Sync".
 ,        .     
  -   .

   ,  - ! 
 "".      . 
      -   , 
          . 
   ""   .    
  .

----------


## UN9GW

NOAA  1700     :Smile:

----------

[quote="4l1fp"]


> Igor_GW
> 
>  !
> ,  noaa12 -   .
>  - IC-R8500, - 22,-20 , - 5,   9+10.   - .
>    ?
> 
> 
>      DJ-G1  6 ....
> ,     ....    WxtoImg ???


 ,       .       ,       ,   wxsat.  -  ?
   , ... ,          ,  /.        -    128.

----------

> , .    .  , 
>      BMP->JPG,  - 
>    .     
>  -    .      
>  ,   - . , , 
>     - .    12. 
>  ,      :   , 
>    WxSat      "Manual Sync".
>  ,        .     
>   -   .


-,  ,   .
   137...     bmp>jpg, bmp   .   ,  ,      137.    -   , S     .        ,    ,  .   -   ,  -    . ,  - .  sstv        .          /?

----------


## UN9GW

!

,     
12 .   ,     137 

 . 

,     1700? 
  ?
      22,  
 vhfdx.ru   / .

----------

> !
> 
> ,     
> 12 .   ,     137 
> 
>  . 
> 
> .


   12   -   ...
   -    , - -     ,     . ( )
,         137,-   -  . , ...
.

----------


## UN9GW

!
  WxToImg:
        Full name: www.radioscanner.ru
Email Address: (  nnn@nnn.nn)
  Upgrade Key: P29FZRCU5HWXMQD9B922  XXXX

----------

> , .
> 
>   ,     
>  .


  ,  ,    , .     .
73!

----------


## K6VHF

> !
>   WxToImg:
>         Full name: www.radioscanner.ru
> Email Address: (  nnn@nnn.nn)
>   Upgrade Key: P29FSZCU5HWXMQD9B922  XXXX


    .      ,       ...
 ,       ....

----------


## K6VHF

2.7.3 Professional Edition -   www.radioscanner.ru
   !
  12- ...

----------


## UN9GW

.
   - . :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

:

----------


## UN9GW

6-  1- .
   9+ -   .

----------


## UN9GW

, .
  ,    :Smile: 

.  ""  ""   
""  .   -  . 
   -   .

    ( UN7GK)  22 ,   
  -    .

----------


## UN9GW

, .
   ? :Smile: 

     NOAA,  
    .

----------


## K6VHF

> NOAA,  
>     .


-      , .....

----------


## K6VHF

... !
    , ...

----------


## K6VHF

!  ,   ..   !
        ....   2.4 ,    ,  !

----------


## K6VHF

....
      2.6.7    2.7.3
  2.7.3      .   !
      !

----------


## UN9GW

.    - 
       .

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

,   www.vhfdx.ru - 
   .   , 
   -   . 
      .   
    ,    
 .

----------

?

http://rodnik.ru/htmls/f_1_5_3.htm

----------

> UA1ZH
> 
> 
>  ... To All:   -        MicroWave Office 2003.   80000 ,   3000 .  ,        ...    ,          "" ?  -  .
> 
> 
>  -   ....!          Nissan Pajero !


   -          ,         .     ,        ,    -    Applied Wave Research,   .   -  .
                 .     .   ,   ""...  :Smile:   ,?

----------

> ?
> 
> http://rodnik.ru/htmls/f_1_5_3.htm


 .    .  .  .

----------

> ?
> 
> http://rodnik.ru/htmls/f_1_5_3.htm
> 
> 
>  .    .  .  .


      -       300 .
   ,,  ,     ?
   ,   ,  ...
 ,  .

----------


## UN9GW

.
,   5.51 build 1507r(16-May-2002) 
 .

----------


## UN9GW

, .

 ,   
 .   

.     
   25.

----------

> .
> ,   5.51 build 1507r(16-May-2002) 
>  .


    -  2004  . 77 .  ,  ...

.

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT -   
  Ferrari  
Falconelli.   
  Alter. ,   
  .  
  ,  .

----------

> to:UA1ZH - ,  !


.

http://file.21ic.com.cn/RFDesign/

      .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,        ...

----------


## UN9GW

!
,    , 

,      
  .    
 . 

   .

----------


## UN9GW

,   . LVB  .     -  .

----------


## UN9GW

!
,     Exampl-.
     .   
      -   
/  -     
  .       
  /.    -  
    .   
 - ...  ...    .   
.  .

----------


## UN9GW

,     
  . 

     EM . 
  AWR  .

----------

> .....


   .      - 4 .     -   ,      ,     ,   100 ,   MWO.
     - 4    -  40  (1.3)   28  (1) .   - 35 . (1.2).       ,       ,  ...
 :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

VIA.

----------


## UN9GW

,    .  
. LVB  -  .

----------


## Razvedka

> - 4


  - .   ,    ,        (GPRS) ,  100   .      ,        -. 
 ,  . 
 !!!

----------


## K6VHF

> - 4 
> 			
> 		
> 
>   - .   ,    ,        (GPRS) ,  100   .      ,        -. 
>  ,  . 
>  !!!


 ,    DSL  ADSL.  700    15  !   .      45$.    25/.

----------


## K6VHF

> " ,    DSL  ADSL.  700    15 "
> 
> A      
> ,    .
>   700       
>  .  0.4   .


     ...
   GPRS.
    .....

----------


## UN9GW

ini-  WxSat-.   WxToImg 
  .

----------


## K6VHF

> ,...  - ,        wxsat. ,          FM.       FM,          .     .  WXtoImg     .   -       ,    ,       .    .    ?


 ...
    Enhancement..
 ,    ...   ..
     ,     !

----------


## K6VHF

> ...


-    ...   ?
 "recording"      .
        .
     Normal,      MCIR map colour IR   ?



> Normal?  ,     ,     .


Normal     .      ,  . ,      .
 ,       ,   avi .
    wav,    .  WAV      WAV.
        Image, Audio Files, RAW Images,Saved Images.
   Audio Files -     . 



> -         .    ... -  ?  .


 ?       ?
     ?

----------


## K6VHF

,   ,   ...
   , -    !

----------


## K6VHF

NORMAL     ?
    wxtoimg      wxSat,    ...
         , ,    .
    .    ,    ...
     ,     ....

----------


## K6VHF

, ,       .     .        ,  .   ,   .  ...

----------


## UN9GW

,      - 
    .


 -8.   .

----------

> NORMAL     ?
>     wxtoimg      wxSat,    ...
>          , ,    .
>     .    ,    ...
>      ,     ....


  Normal  / ,   .         .     ,           - .
    .
  :    ,     -.?   /...        ,      (12  22) ,  /  ( )   .   -  50.
???
!

----------


## K6VHF

,   Normal  .
        .      ....
  22050 -  .
     ,     , .    ""  .
  -12,    ...

----------


## K6VHF

> 4l1fp
> 
>   ,   Normal  .
>         .      ....
>   22050 -  .
>      ,     , .    ""  .
>   -12,    ...
> 
> 
> ...


 ,  -   - 11025 ,  ...
   FT-3000M       9600 ,      ,    ..
-"   ",   !
    ""       , .
:
---
  ,       ,      ?
    ?
    (   ) ?
     ,?
    ?
---

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

.     APT       2.4              40 .          ..      ...

----------


## K6VHF

,   !!!!

----------


## K6VHF

C     ,   ....

----------

> . ,    ( ,  ) 
> 
> ,     .
>    ( ) , 
>       .


    .        .    .      .      - .
,  . . .    ,  .    -   -    60  160.  137    300.
    .    -   .
 ,   939     .       . 
    .         -    ,     ?    ,         ... , ?    ...

----------

-    R8500. 0.1 - 2000 ,allmode.

----------


## UA0SGY

. 4.    4-  ,     ,     . MFJ    138 ,    .   .

  Arigato de UA0SGY 73!

----------


## RW4HRE

To ALL:
 , ,     !

..        !?

http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?t=7558

    -51  --     OZ1MY --    ,       .

----------


## RW4HRE

> NOAA-12...NOAA-18?
>    ?


!



> _..        !?_


      ?
   .

----------


## UN9GW

RW9HRE: 
   .

----------


## RW4HRE

> -   ?      ...        .  ,     ?


     ,   OZ       .
      "" --    .



> RW4HRE: 
>    .


 :wink: 



> , , Es, EME, MS
> **


 :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 



> ?


      ,      ,     --  ,         .

----------


## UN9GW

-5:

----------


## RW4HRE

To Igor_GW:  !!!
To 4L1FP: ,  SAT                   ! :mrgreen:

----------


## UN9GW

?

----------


## UN9GW

- .

----------


## RW4HRE

> - .


  --  .  :wink:

----------


## UN9GW

10

----------

.    MWO . ,      .

----------

> !
>  ... - !
>  UA1ZH:
>      WX ?


 .   ,    .     - ,     ,    .

----------


## K6VHF

> .
>        - 
> 45 - 850,      
>  / "˸" -   . 
>      10,  
>    Ku    . 
>   30 - 40.  .  
>  40  .


  !  :Super:  
 ,  ,     ,   !
   ,      .

----------


## UN9GW

10,450.  ~20.

----------


## UN9GW

ATV .   .

----------


## .

EW7SA@rambler.ru   WxSat     ,
 JVComm32    fax  REXON 102    
REXON   .

----------


## NIGHT WIND

[quote="Igor_GW"]     .
       - 
45 - 850 ... ... ... 


      ???

----------


## UN7FEI

10                                                 210180          60 Ө   180 .

----------


## K6VHF

,     ?
  ,     ,  ?

----------


## UN9GW

-    ?

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

... ,         1700,        ...    ,    ,      ,        .

----------


## rk6asm

:
       Yaesu FT-51R (  ) 4L1FP      ???
         ,       137  ().
      WXtoImg ,       ! .

----------

> .
> (
>   !


  .     .
     ,    .
    .

----------


## K6VHF

> :
>        Yaesu FT-51R (  ) 4L1FP      ???
>          ,       137  ().
>       WXtoImg ,       ! .


C    ,       !!

----------


## K6VHF

,             .

----------


## K6VHF

.    http://wxsat.de
   .
   ?

----------


## rk6asm

,     !
 orbitron 3.10         
1. 137.500 - NOAA 12, - 15. 
137.620 - NOAA 17. 
137.400 - Sich-1M(  .  -.)

----------


## UN9GW

Orbitron  .     ..   Nova for Windows,   Orbitron-    .         -     .

----------


## rk6asm

850 -   ,            !        ?

----------


## K6VHF

NOAA 18.   .
  Alinco-Dj-G1. WxtoImg, LogSat.
  .

----------


## UN9GW

: www.celestrak.com/norad/elements/...          ,  amateur.txt, weather.txt  ..   Orbitron-   .

----------


## rk6asm

GPRS                 ,     !  :Smile:

----------


## K6VHF

WxSat?
   ...  .
      .
           .
      WxtoImg?

----------


## rk6asm

18 ?

----------


## rk6asm

!

----------


## rk6asm

???

----------


## rk6asm

, ,       ,      ""?!

----------


## Miron

!  

/ Alinco DR-130,  DJ-191 ?

----------


## UN9GW

(.TXT),   weather.txt      WxToImg.    -   .

----------


## rk6asm

, !        ,     ,     5-7   (   wxsat).

----------


## K6VHF

> !  
> 
> / Alinco DR-130,  DJ-191 ?


  , , .
        !

----------


## K6VHF

> ,     ,    .    ,        ??!! :?   
>       ?! 
>      ???


   !

----------


## rk6asm

,    (), ,  -     !?            (?)       !
       (      ?)      9600  " "  :Exclamation:      ???
 ,       () !  :?   :Smile:

----------


## rk6asm

!    "           "        51   ???                     ..        :Crying or Very sad:  
   !

----------


## K6VHF

> , , . ,   .    MWO?


,   . , .     .

----------


## rk6asm

,  ,      .    ,       !
        ,         ???
 ,  !!!  :Smile:               ,   ...
            WXtoImg          "  "   ::    wxsat,  Jvcomm32                 (DEMO???) 
    ! :um:

----------

,  ...        NOAA     "".          .      .   .         -        .

----------


## K6VHF

wxtoimg          russian.   Wxsat    !

----------


## UN9GW

- ?

----------


## K6VHF

WxtoImg.
 .
 TLE,      http://www.space-track.qrg     .
      Options-->Internet Options, Get Keplers from Space-Track   Login  Password,      Options-->Save Options,       File --> Update Keplers.     .
     Options-->Active APT Sattelites,   NOAA 12 , 15 , 17 , 18.
      Options-->Ground Station Location,    ,  Lookup Lat/Lon    ,        (Altitude)  .
   .
  File-->Record      .
    Record and auto process,   Create image(s)       (Create moves)    (Create composite image(s).    .
       .
Create images--> Image Settings   Enhancements    .    7:
Normal
Contrast enhance (NOAA ch A only)
Contrast enhance (NOAA ch A only)
MCIR map colour IR (NOAA)
MSA multispectral analysis (NOAA-# 2-4)
HVCT false-colour (NOAA)
NO colour IR enhancement (GOES/NOAA)
  ,  .
   SET.
      Moves Settings. 
        Accept.
       ,    .
        ,        Disable Map Overlay   Options    Projection     (  Normal).
     ,   Options    Crop Telemetry.
     UTC,           .
---- ----
  File-->Record   Auto Record,            (   )        ,         .             ,       File-->Record  Manual Test.               ,          .        .          File-->Stop ,             .

      WAV (     WAV )      .
       Saved Images       .
      RAW ,.
  .
  , .
 ,     .

----------


## okluziy

> ,   ...
> :um:


           : http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...10&topic=23937

   ,      ,    50% .

----------


## K6VHF

> rk6asm
> 
>              ,   ...
> :um:
> 
> 
>            : http://www.radioscanner.ru/forum/ind...10&topic=23937
> 
>    ,      ,    50% .


       ,       - .     .
      .

----------


## revvadim

-45   ,              .      .        NOAA      30 ,          ,  .    .

----------


## okluziy

[quote="4L1FP
      .[/quote]

   ?
http://www.radioscanner.ru/uploader/2005/mc3362.rar

----------


## UN9GW

?  ?

----------


## K6VHF

[quote=okluziy]


> ?
> http://www.radioscanner.ru/uploader/2005/mc3362.rar


, !
      30-40 ().

----------


## UN9GW

:

----------


## revvadim

Igor_GW       ,   ,    ,       .        ,       ,       ,       .    ,  24-530-01     ,       .         .

----------


## UN9GW

,            .   ,  .   ,      -  .        NE602 (SA602).   10,7   15   30-   .      .

----------


## UN9GW

, !
 -45  HRPT   .          HRPT.    ,     Alblas-   ,   Altera.    -   ,   PC    Alblas- (WSAT),         PC        .    ,                . 

 1700     MMDS.   1,8. -5 (WeFax  1691  63*)   .          (G6LVB)  ,      ""  NOAA.  OK2XDX  ,   MMDS      -        .  ,      .

----------


## OlegG

!

     -45   ""     HRPT.        ..   + ,           HPR137 (  Jaap van Rotten  Arne van Belle),  pdf.
         MMDS   ,    .      UMA1014,      "" .
     (G6LVB)   ,      .

   -45           .       .
  QHA  LNB   BF998.  -45     "".

     HPR137.
73!

----------


## UN9GW

18.        137?

----------


## K6VHF

!
    .        .
     , -         ?

----------


## UN9GW

LRPT?   , pse.      :(

----------


## UN9GW

, .

----------


## UA0SGY

IC-706 MK2,  , . CELERON 866, sound-Creative SB PCI,  WxtoImg, Orbitron, WispDDE.   ,   NOAA-12, NOAA-15.  NOAA-17  NOAA-18     TRX.

----------


## UN9GW

> IC-706 MK2,  , . CELERON 866, sound-Creative SB PCI,  WxtoImg, Orbitron, WispDDE.   ,   NOAA-12, NOAA-15.  NOAA-17  NOAA-18     TRX.


     . , ,   .

----------


## UN9GW

NOAA-18

----------


## UN9GW

-   .       ,    .   ,   .    455   30    "". ,       ,  -     .

----------


## RV0AUI

.

----------


## UN9GW

.             .   ,     5-10 .    .

----------


## RV0AUI

.     .  .         .

----------


## UN9GW

,      ,       ( )     . ,   -,   .            .      ,    .
  HRPT     ,   1700       WeFax.

----------


## UN9GW

!
     7? -   .

----------


## RV0AUI

4L1FP
 QHA     . 
    30  .     15   .      :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

?  - .   Nova for Windows.

----------


## UN9GW

: www.nlsa.com

----------


## UN9GW

, .   .

----------


## OlegG

!
         ( ).
    ZIP-      FR4.
!

----------


## OlegG

,          -  .        12*24.      .  !

----------


## UN9GW

,   .

----------


## UN9GW

"". ,      .

----------


## K6VHF

HRPT  ?

----------


## K6VHF

.
     HRPT?

----------


## UN9GW

-7.

----------


## OlegG

!
   -    1.7    Radeka Vaclavika (OK2XDX)-  - !    2- . 
      -5 (63)  -7 (54). -7       (.). -             ( 9 )         -5 -  -7 (    ).
 MMDS  Pauxis M-1838   .   -    .   1838-,  -  ,   - ,      (          FR4  )-    .           .       ,       .  -  ?

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,   -7,  .

----------


## UN9GW

-5 ,   -7.       :Smile:

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

?      5 ?      ,  3   .      .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,   204   37 .       .

----------


## R9FBT

...
    NOAA17...  VX210     ...

----------


## UN9GW

> ...
>     NOAA17...  VX210     ...


.      .

----------


## UN9GW

, !
  ,  ,          MWO -    v7.01.       EM-      .    ,     : "  1000!". 

HRPT -    ,    HRI (High Resolution Image) -    .     .

    .

----------


## Alex33

FT817nd WXsat    
NOAA12 :P

----------


## UN9GW

MetOp  .

    NEW !     18.10.2006 / 19:55     - " 2.1a"     

           - " 2.1a"      ,           . 

     - ..

----------


## UN9GW

"" (NOAA)  ,    .           "".

----------


## UN9GW

NEW !     19.10.2006 / 20:30        "-2.1" 

     19  2006   16:28:13 UTC (20:28:13 )    6   31 5-    ""      - "-2.1"  15000-003    ""  1011   MetOp- (Meteorological Operational satellite programme),       EUMETSAT.

       ():

     +00:00:00.0 - 
     +00:01:58.2 -  1-  
     +00:04:47.2 -  2-  
     +00:04:47.7 -  
     +00:04:48.8 -  
     +00:08:46.2 -   3-  
     +00:08:49.5 -  
     +01:08:43.9 -  

         :

       -   120, ,  ,  
      -   401,  ,  , 
       -   401,  ,  , 
      -   401,  ,  , 
       -    

       MetOp-A    EADS Astrium.    4085 ,  - 5 ,  - 6,6 .     5 .
              98,7 . Metop    ,    . ,   ,         .

----------


## K6VHF

!

----------


## UN9GW

> ?
>     ?


      ,        :Smile:

----------


## R9FBT

,        /.
   ...

----------


## OlegG

.  .

----------


## UA9HTZ

ICOM IC-2GXAT    145       :Super:

----------


## K6VHF

> ICOM IC-2GXAT    145


       .
 ,    (   ).

----------


## K6VHF

NOAA-12
NOAA-15
NOAA-17
NOAA-18
NOAA-16  HRPT.

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>  , .    VHDL -    HRPT   Altera.
> 
> 
>       " HRPT  ".
>                 .
>  WxtoImg , ,    .
>  APT  HRPT ,  137   1700,      1691.
>    !


, ,      .   ,      .  ,  MetOp  137,100    .      -    ,   .    ,  " "      -   ,     ,     . 

    -   . 

Satellite Frequency (MHz) Status Image Quality

NOAA 12 137.500 (APT) on good
NOAA 14 137.620 (APT) off n/a
NOAA 15 137.500 (APT) off see Note 4
NOAA 17 137.620 (APT) on good
NOAA 18 137.9125 (APT) on good
MetOp-A 137.100 (LRPT) see note 5.

5. Following the successful launch of MetOp-A, the Direct Readout Service
(LRPT/HRPT) switch-on is planned for 24th October. The AVHRR instrument
switch-on is 26th October. Please note the likely shortage of active
LRPT stations means that 'live' reports will not be possible meantime.
********************  ********************  ********************  *********
Satellite Frequency Antenna Mode Image Quality
(MHz)
NOAA 12 1698.0 RHCP HRPT Good
NOAA 14 1707.0 RHCP HRPT Mixed ( note 1)
NOAA 15 1702.5 Omni HRPT Weak
NOAA 16 1702.5 LHCP HRPT Mixed ( note 3)
NOAA 17 1707.0 RHCP HRPT Poor (note 2)
NOAA 18 1698.0 RHCP HRPT Good
Feng Yun 1C 1700.4 RHCP CHRPT No data (note 4)
Feng Yun 1D 1700.4 RHCP CHRPT Good
MetOp-A 1701.3 AHRPT see note 6.

1. On 14th April 2004 NOAA 14's AVHRR scan motor stalled. It was assumed
that it would be unlikely to work again.
However on the 16th July 2005 it unexpectedly sprung to life with
nominal currents and more importantly nominal synch delta values. Good
imagery was once again being reported.
UPDATE: Scan motor performance has been much better for the past few
months with good imagery.

2. Problems have developed with STX-3 (1707 MHZ). Power has dropped from
approx. 8W to about 2.4W resulting on a greatly reduced signal strength.

3. On Friday 19th September 2003 NOAA 16 developed AVHRR synch. problems
similar to those on NOAA 14 (and previously NOAA 15).
Since then reports have been mixed. Some periods of good data, some
poor.
UPDATE: Scan motor performance has been much better for the past few
months with good imagery.

4. Although all channels are being transmitted on Feng Yun 1C, there is no
image data, so the channels are effectively empty.

5. The following HRPT transmitter changes were effective from
30th August 2005. The re-assignments were :-

NOAA 16 changed from STX1 (1698 MHz) to STX2 (1702.5 MHz).
NOAA 18 changed from STX3 (1707 MHz) to STX1 (1698 MHz).

6. Following the successful launch of MetOp-A, the Direct Readout Service
(LRPT/HRPT) switch-on is planned for 24th October. The AVHRR instrument
switch-on is 26th October. Please note the likely shortage of active
AHRPT stations means that 'live' reports will not be possible meantime.
********************  ********************  ********************  ******
Satellite : Meteosat 5 (63E) (Note 3)
Data : HRI (digital) - 1691 MHz
Wefax (analogue) -1691 MHz (from time to time)
Operational : Present....6th February 2007.

Satellite : Meteosat 7 (57.5E)
HRI (digital) - 1691 MHz
Wefax (analogue) occasionally for ranging purposes
only.
Operational : 17th October 2006

----------


## UN9GW

, !
,   .    ,        . ,  .       .   (  )-     28 .

----------


## UN9GW

, .          ?

----------


## UN9GW

1838,    147 -  ,         +/- 40-50.      ,     .    .    ,     ,    -    , -   ,    ,     ,      , ..  7,5 -  12-15.    "",         SSB  CW       . ""      -       "" .

----------


## AlexxUA

7.179688,     .
 .

----------


## AlexxUA

!  ,   ()   ,    10 ,   22.    ?
 .

----------


## AlexxUA

,       .  ,         ?           . 
     . 
 .

----------


## K6VHF

.

----------


## K6VHF

.
      ( )    .
       wxToImg (    )   WxSat. .

----------


## K6VHF

.
   2.4 ,  .
 1691  ,.     .
 ,    .    .
 ,   ,             .
     (),      ..
         ,    ,        .
!

----------


## UN9GW

> ?   10-  2. \,       (   ).
> -------------------------------------
>  .
> -,


        .     (  , ),      ( 12-15),    ,   .        1-  7-8-   S-.       .     - ~1700 -    .

----------


## AlexxUA



----------


## AlexxUA

> "" ( ).           ,   .              2-3 .   -    .


,     ,      ,  "" .    -     ( ,  ).

----------


## AlexxUA

,        .          -        
------------------------
     (   )  :(

----------


## UN9GW

,  ,      .

----------


## K6VHF

> ,    " "   ,     ?    ,       ?
>  .


  ,   .
    .     ,.  .

----------


## UN9GW

> ,   "",   1700        (,   -   ) ?            .      136  141       WFM.      SSB.    ?


     , .    ""   "" ,   .   SSB    ,       ,    SSB     .     ,      ,      -         .  *.wav   ,      . ,      ,       ,         . ,      "Gram50" - ,     ""    .   ,       ..     ,    SSB    ,              (    ),    .   - ""  1700    (HRPT),  PSK-,      . ,          . 

     ,   , ,        -7. -5   ,      .

----------


## UN9GW

, .
       .      .     15 .  .      (HRI),    (WeFax).     .    .     1691    ,    .    SSB-    S-.

----------


## AlexxUA

!!!    ......

----------


## AlexxUA

> , ?


,    .  ,   -  ,         .  ,      ,     1.50 ?
..,   1.20-1.50 -    ,  , .. ,       .        :Crazy:  
  ,   . 
  Orbitrone    "",     ?    .        ( )  ?.    ?
P.S.      !!!.    ,      .      :Super:

----------


## AlexxUA

.        ?.    .  .   ,    ,      ?

----------


## UN9GW

> .        ?.    .  .   ,    ,      ?


   - 1-1,2   ,      .      -    .      ,        .

   -    .

----------


## UN9GW

-      - -,     ()       ,         .          ,       ( HRPT/HRI ),   . 

  "" -       ""    .       .   (EX8MLT)     ,     .  

,          32 (-) . ,   ,  ,    .   -  ,  .

----------


## AlexxUA

,      ....  ?    ,  . 
      ()     ,  .     ,    ,  ,   .

----------


## OlegG

1.7       2- .

----------


## AlexxUA

OlegG
-.         :Crazy:       MMDS.     , (   ),   MMDS     .         ?

----------


## AlexxUA

,     .       .      . -    "" (  . ),        "",     :Crazy:   .      :!:

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

NOAA HRPT

----------


## UN9GW

, .      ,     .   .            .

----------


## OlegG

!
,    -   HRPT.
     LVB_trackera.
     .
           .          GPS .    .
 !

----------


## UN9GW

> !
> ,    -   HRPT.
>      LVB_trackera.
>      .
>            .          GPS .    .
>  !


, !
 -   .   . "...    ..."  :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------


## UN9GW

> .
>  !


,     , ,  -   .  ,   ,       ,        "".

----------


## OlegG

.     .    .

----------


## UN9GW

.    .

----------


## UN9GW

, ! 
   .     .

----------


## OlegG

,     .   ,     :0) 
 , ,        514256   ?          ?    XC3042PC84.   27512   .     514256 .

----------


## OlegG

,       ,   .. 
      XC3042  20$.

MT4C4256-8
MCM514256AJ80
HY53456AJ-70
       514256?
 .         27512.
     ?
     ?        .

----------


## UN9GW

? 
    HRPT .       :Smile:

----------


## OlegG

,   
1-50.    :0)

----------


## UN9GW

?    ?

----------


## UN9GW

, !
    ? -   .

----------


## UN9GW



----------


## UN9GW

!
, ,   .    .
       (    :Smile: )?
  ,         , ,   Nokia3310     -   . WxToImg    -   ,     . ,  ""  .

----------


## OlegG

Emgo  .

----------


## UN9GW

(-   ):

----------


## UN9GW

!
   " "?  :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

, !
  ,   - .   Proteus ,   ,  sp5

----------


## UN9GW

Proteus-a

----------

,   -      -  7
    -  7     137

----------


## UN9GW

> .     ?


,  Proteus-e   BIN    Licence.exe -    .

----------


## OlegG

EUMETCAST,     HotBirdth6 .       .     ,      ,   ..       2-    .        100    .
  -  .
73!!

----------


## Sergy

HRPT.     30  ,   
 2.6 .

----------


## Sergy

1700    36 ?

----------


## UN9GW

, . !

----------


## UN9GW

-  "".

----------


## UN9GW

, !
   800,      ~25,     - -  ""       ,      .

----------


## UN9GW

5- .    ,    .    ,  .   .   ,         -   70 .  -. 
     ,  -   ""  80-90-   ,   /  ,   .         .      5,7   -            .

----------


## UN9GW

,  .
     "", ?

----------


## UN9GW

> APT.  WEFAX       .     HRPT.
>        ?


 , . APT , WeFax  -  ""   7, .. 5-  .          S53MV,     -  - .   ,       ,   WindowsXP    .              ,          ,     ,   .      - PCI  USB.  ,     .      Linux,    ,     , Linux    -   .       ,    Rob Alblas -       ,   ,     . ,  -     .       ( )      ,  .    ,    .       ""  ,  ,  , ,   ..  ..

----------


## UN9GW

, ,     .   ,  - Windows     .   :  HRPT    665kBit/c, CHRPT (  FY)    .   LPT ,    , ..       ,      665/8 ( LPT 8-  ) = 83,125kBit/c, ..  84   ,     .    ( )         ,      ""   ,     ,   ,    ,        ,          ,   ,   HRPT   10-  ,    .   ,      Windows,  84          .      ,  WxToImg    .       ()    - Windows.      .

----------


## K6VHF

,  .            . 
 MetOp        .

----------


## K6VHF

-    .     .     .

----------


## revvadim

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/phqfh1/status.htm

----------


## UN9GW

,   ""   :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

""        :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

,  .   .        ,     Windows. 
    -    ,     ,    - .

----------


## UN9GW

: http://www.g6lvb.com/Articles/LVBTracker/

----------


## UN9GW

- ,     .           1,2.          .   24,    12   80.

----------


## UN9GW

(   :Smile: ).

----------


## UN9GW

?
       ,    .       ...

----------


## UN9GW

ScanEX, ?

----------


## UN9GW

. 
  ,           ,     .

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT 667/.     - Windows      .

    .      .

----------


## UN9GW

, , 667bps.
 ,   , +/-67Hz
   HRPT    -    -         .    - S53MV.      ,  ,   HRPT,         HRPT,   CHRPT,  HRI(PDUS) - ,    .      HRPT-,       ,  ,        .  .     .   ,  .  USB -  ,       .

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
> , , 667bps.
>  ,   , +/-67Hz
> 
> 
>   ,   Kbps.    -        .
>   -,    .
>       RIG.      MAX2451.      .
>  USB-     ,    -      ,     .   8     ,  ,    .       -      .  ,        FIFO,    -     .    - . http://www.ftdichip.com/Products/FT245BM.htm


  .   ,   ,     .   ,        .         -     .   ,   ,  ""    ,       ,     ,    .   ,     - .   1700   ,     1,8     -7.              ~3,     .

----------


## UN9GW

,   .        (    ).      HRPT  (   ),       .       .     ,     -    . 

 : -      ,    ""      ,      .       -   : http://www.remdevice.com/noaa95/fWxSat.html 
   ,       -  .      .

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>       -   :
> 
> 
>    .     -  .         .  TBA120    (   TDA8012   ,     )     HD-6409 ( ) . ,     .             - ( ,    ,   )       ,         .         .
>            .        74HC4066    LM311.          .             90 .            .


  ,   ,            1,2. ,     ,  , ,   ,  :Smile: 
       -  -    , ,  -  .

----------


## UN9GW

. 
,             .   ,     HRI -      .   ,        -    -.   .   -   .         ,   "",      -     .

----------


## UN9GW

> LRIT-HRIT


.  .    - "Home made".  :Smile:

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

1. Nuova elettronica (italy) HRPT receiver LX.1495: costs about 207 Euro
    - tuneable from 135 -155 Mhz 
    - frequency steps: 1 kHz, 10 kHz and 100 kHz
    - 4 programmable frequency memories
    - channel scan mode
    - frequency scan mode (135 - 155 MHz)
    - AFC and S-meter
    - BNC input, 2 outputs (decoder and/or oszi)
    - power supply via BNC input to the downconverter
    - ready built and adjusted
,     CHRPT


2.  HPR137 dutch design receiver
    - HRI, HRPT
    - kit ( )


3. Sam Elsdon RIG HRPT receiver (RIG 65): costs about 230 Euro
    - kit available from RIG
    - HRI, HRPT, CHRPT

  2:   NOAA95      Nuova elettronica (italy) (HRPT decoder interface LX.1497)
,   Timestep Decoder (      ), -    .          .               (          ) 

(, , : There are 2 types of decoder, the analog decoder and the digital decoder. Until now there is only one analog decoder available (Timestep decoder) but a very good digital decoder (as kit) is the Rob Alblas decoder. To connect a digital decoder to a receiver you have to insert a comparator between receiver and decoder. The big advantage of an analog decoder is its up to 3 db better performance and that means smaller antennas (e.g. 85 cm instead 120 cm dish). For Rob Alblas decoder there is an updated EPROM program with a "bit integration and dump" function available to get a nearly analog decoder performance.)

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

,    HPR137 .      .    . ..    ,   .       ,    . ,    faircircuits     ,  .

  :       ,     .

      1.8,   1.2,      .  :Smile:             .

      APT.     QFH (   ).     (      -   .-( (  ):  ,   (,   ""   .     3  )  (ftp://aztec.dnsalias.com/meteo/    wav  "" - ,  -(  WxtoImg  2400 Hz carrier    ,   . 78-80   ,    -    .      .

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

.   .   :? 

 - Emgo Receiver,    .     50- . (  10 ,       ).

      RS-232 - WxtoImg.    .
   ,  (     ,    ,  5-6 .     REC).    ( Update Keplers).       Orbitron.      Orbitron.
  (    100% , ..  ,   3-4 .   ),   Couldn't find telemetry data.

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

30   .

----------


## UN9GW

,   .   -     NOAA-18.       ,   .

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

,      .      .   .-(    ,      .

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

, , ,    .  :Smile:

----------


## UN9GW

-  ?     -.     -  .

----------


## UN9GW

-      ,        .

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

,  :

----------


## RV0AUI

Inca Atahuallpa      ? 
     137,500   .     .                 (     20    :( ).          .   .    (Quadrifilar Helix Antenna)      15   20  .          .
     WXtoImg   ?      50 (      60)?

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

,   .

,   (  )   ,    .   ,   , ..       .        (         ,     ).
  - .79-80.
  - 50%    (  ,      ).

  4 -))    .   :

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

.   .-))    () .          .

----------


## UN9GW

75-80.   ,          ,      .  , Inca,         -    -        .     WxSat-.    ""      .

----------


## UN9GW

,  ,    - ""  , ,  .

----------


## UN9GW

,   ,    .   ,      .

----------


## UN9GW

> ,           (   .) -      .   .           ,    ,       .


   ,     . , -       .

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

,    :Smile:  
    -      .,      . WXSat    :

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

> ,   .      WxToImg. , ,   ,     . :?


             ,                       ,   WXSat-.        ,     .       -     ..

 WXtoImg    .. :(

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

http://www.noaa-hrpt.com/HRPT/index.htm
   HRPT  MetOp-A  NOAA. ,   ..

----------


## ra3wme

!
  .
 1296   ,  2 8  500,        .  2      ,         1700,    ,  ,     .    ,             .       ,          (    ,   10  23  ,   ),        DVB   -2   ,   WiFi    ?

----------


## UN9GW

> !
>   .
>  1296   ,  2 8  500,        .  2      ,         1700,    ,  ,     .    ,             .       ,          (    ,   10  23  ,   ),        DVB   -2   ,   WiFi    ?


!
 , ,      -     .  :Smile:  
,       .   NOAA -  137-138 (APT), - -  1691 (WeFax).    NOAA  1700 (HRPT)  -    (HRI).

----------


## ra3wme

HRPT  HRI ?

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

> !
>   .
>  1296   ,  2 8  500,        .  2      ,         1700,    ,  ,     .    ,             .       ,          (    ,   10  23  ,   ),        DVB   -2   ,   WiFi    ?


,   -  :   . 2   ,      .    HRPT    -(.         .

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>  HRPT  ""  50.
> 
> 
>      JPG.
>     5  ( NOAA)   .  .         .     .


,  ,   .    ,    HRPT     APT  HRPT     .      HRPT ,   ScanEx.   ,               (Scan Magic, ),    ""    .    ,   Scan Magic (   ),    ,          HRPT (HRI)       .         -        (+ PortTalk  Windows).   -   -.

----------


## UN9GW

, !
 HRPT   -      " ".  :Smile:  
 , , . ""   . 
    .     ,        HRPT .          .

----------


## UN9GW

! !
   -  WxSat?   WxToImg?
    ?

----------


## Inca Atahuallpa

, !  :Smile: 
, WXSat  .       . WXtoImg   ,        ,     -        .
WXSat           -             -    .
     ,        .

----------


## UN9GW

137,5. ,   .

----------


## UN9GW

-,  , ,    . 
      ? 
 - ,    .?

----------


## UN9GW

!
    NOAA       -    .      .     ,      .  1700 ()    . Orbcmm-     .

----------


## UN9GW

-   . 
        -      .  137  ,        .

----------


## standart

:  HRPT.

----------


## standart

? ..    .       .

----------


## standart

.   .       ,   .       .      ..        .       .  .        :-)

----------


## standart

,     ?        ?    ?   ? ,   ,   .
 .

----------


## standart

,   ,             ,   ?

----------


## standart

!   ,    .      .      .  ,  ,     .  ,  .    20-30 ..,  2,5     .      ,     :-)

----------


## OlegG

!!!
       ( www.emgo.cz )

  WXtoIMG  COM- (1200,0,8,1).
 !!!

----------


## standart

!    .     .    ,   ...

----------


## standart

.    ,     ...      ,   .

----------


## standart

51- ,   , ,            .    .          1 .    wxtoimg     ,   .      -     ,    .    ,  .      ,       .      ,   .   MMDS     1838 .          .       137    .      , ,    .         .       .   ...

----------


## standart

!    16      . ,          :Very Happy:

----------


## UN9GW

> HRPT.     ?
>         ,   TDA8012 -25/,  SL1461 -32 /.     600    .    -  ,     480     -  .   .      10     MAX2451   RIG (-8.7 )   TBA120  NOAA95 (-10.7 ).


          .    .




> .             ,        (  diseq   )?      ,                  .          diseq   ,        .


     -   .




> PS.          -   HRPT?    50    HRPT .
> PS2. -   VHDL  Alblas   CPLD?      XC9572XL     ,     100        -.  ,  ,      .


    .   "  "       ,    .    "   ".

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT   HRPT  -  ,     .

----------


## OlegG

!
       WXtoImg?    ""  ,        :Crazy:  .

----------


## VadiS

> .


   ?     ?
           ?

----------


## ledokol

[quote="OlegG"] !
     892051, 
  EMGO (. www.emgola.cz ).
 1.1        .
         WXtoImg.     .

,  ...  ...  137-141,      ,   4 -.  2    . ...-    ....  1.1 ..     - ...,     1.3 ,          ???

----------


## OlegG

N2

----------


## OlegG

N4

----------


## OlegG

N6

----------


## OlegG

N8

----------


## OlegG

AT89C2051    .     EMGO v1.3  
http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=750

 !

----------


## ledokol

> AT89C2051    .     EMGO v1.3  
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=750
> 
>  !


 . 1.3      (   ?  . ?  ,   WH1601a )  PLL ....   ,   11    ,      ...  ?

----------


## OlegG

11  PLL             ().   
         (     
 ).       .           PLL     ( 17)!!!
!!!

----------


## UN9GW

> Igor UN9GW
> 
>  HRPT   HRPT  -  ,     .
> 
> 
>   ...       NOAA  137 .      HRPT  ...
>      ...
>      ...             HRPT ...
>    DScaler     ...
> ...


, VadiS!
    .        ,   -   .     . ,    ,     ,  .  NRZ,    10-   ,       ""  .  ,    ,     .       ,        .     ,     Windows,         .                       LPT  (8- !). ,         :Smile: ,       HRPT       NOAA -       .

----------


## UN9GW

> / ()     ...


     ... 
,      ( , , ),    +/-67 .   
    .

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT    : http://forum.cqham.ru/download.php?id=15808

----------


## ledokol

> To ledocol
>   ???


   L1-L5... -    ...   L6 ?.....11  ic1    ?? ..  .    ???  L5     !!!!       ,   !!????  ""    ..  :Smile:      ...  ....

----------


## ledokol

[quote="OlegG"]    ""  -  .     1-50 (      ). ....... 
      ?        3   1  ?
., P.S.            900  - 2-5  .  :? +  ..   ....

----------


## ledokol

[quote="OlegG"] .      .     (  ) 
   ,       2  3/4    L1-L5 , L6     ....

----------


## OlegG

>>       ???....

           455      30 .

----------


## standart

Wxtoimg  ,      .  ,    .                 .    .     .

----------


## standart

,      ,  ..   ...  .         .  ,    .    ,       ,     ,      .

----------


## OlegG

<<TO OlegG...      ?    JP3    ?  

      JP3   .    
2-buttons_interface_RX  137141_WXTOIMG_RS232  .pdf       .

<<    . - (  .)??

  , ..      _ _ SCANN _ _.

<<  :        1 -...      ...        ???

        .          .
 ,         ,       WXtoIMG.

     , ..  File/Record/Auto Record
                -    .

----------


## OlegG

!
  !!!

----------


## OlegG

!!!

----------


## revvadim

> AT89C2051    .     EMGO v1.3  
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=750
> 
>  !


 AT89C2051             .

----------


## ledokol

> OlegG
> 
>    AT89C2051    .     EMGO v1.3  
> http://forum.cqham.ru/viewtopic.php?...asc&&start=750
> 
>  !
> 
> 
>  AT89C2051             .


    ....       ,    osc, wdt, pwrt....  ... ????       EMGO v1.3.asm   ....

----------


## k22

,   EMGO v1.3.asm    ,        (   )

----------


## revvadim

,   "",     ""   .
   .

----------


## UN9GW

> , WXtoImg2.7.3           
>         ,       400      (   ).
> keplers ,             ,       ,   .
> 
>     -      .


   ,     (   ).        .

----------


## ledokol

....      ...  11  6 ....  22..... -  ANT  ....    .  .   -2....   L1.....

----------


## ledokol

> ledokol
> 
>   ....
> 
> 
>    ? 
>      .


     !!!   ....

----------


## k22

OlegG
 ,        .
  autoprog -      ICprog-     .
 ICprog-   "TAFE Programmer"( ) -       .

        -    ?


   -   .

----------


## OlegG

to ledokol et all :

    LCD16x1.       .     81      . 
          LCD16x1      ""    .

!

----------


## ledokol

,       ... (  )       wxtoimg ....     -    . ,    -  : ,  ....  - -  .     ,    ,     ????  /    ...    ...       , ()   .   ,      ?

----------


## OlegG

.      .     .    ICprog     .  -,  ""  .       "TAFE"    Windows2000/XP  .

 !

----------


## OlegG

to ledokol
>>    ...    ...       , ()   .   ,      ?

          50-60%.
     ,        +/- 17 .
        /,   ""   .

  !

----------


## ledokol

to OlegG    ...      .   : (...SCA)     -  :  (137)     .    ,     .

----------


## OlegG

to Ledokol et all
        .
    2 .

----------


## ledokol

,  .        ... , ,  ...    SatSignal???     ....

----------


## ledokol

....    Satsignal !!!     ....

----------


## ledokol

...     +    ...       ....

----------


## ledokol

....   :Sad:

----------


## OlegG

.   30 .
  ""    "Registry Trash Keys Finder "       .

!!!

----------


## ledokol

...    ....  ,       ...    ..  -         wxtoimg ???   , ...  ..  ..      -  :\.....\kepler\noaa  15.txt  17 - 18.txt ????    ???   (   )    :Sad:

----------


## ledokol

> Registry Trash Keys Finder ..... ,           ....


-      .....      ... Wxtoimg      ....   :Sad:

----------


## OlegG

... 

   QHA    ,      .

    WxtoIMG    2.7.6 
     .

!!!

----------


## standart

!
      HotBird6.
    ,    1/   NOAA18  METOP   3 .

http://www.meteosputnik.ru/item246/
     ,    .

 73!

----------


## OlegG

!

to Stahndart -    .       .    (. )

          , ,  ?


HPR137 (    "eye-patern"  ,   ).       ......

       1700/137.5    7.    ,     .       -  .

    ,   :0(

!

----------


## OlegG

2

----------

!     NOAA   -45   Wxsat?   ,  137.500, !  ,    ,       !    ?      / ?   !

----------


## UN9GW

> !     NOAA   -45   Wxsat?   ,  137.500, !  ,    ,       !    ?      / ?   !


 -45,      ,   .  WxSat-    ,   .      ,    .

----------


## OlegG

""      . -        (50-60%).
73!!!

----------


## standart

????

----------


## standart

0NOAA      .    !!!

  ?

----------


## standart

Satsignal.

----------

Standart,  Satsignal ?   Wxsat

----------

Standart, Satsignal v5.1.2   ,  Wxsat-    !   Wxtoimg   , ,    !

----------


## standart

**

   ?

----------

,     11025Hz,       ?

----------

Standart,   Xcoder 2.0        11025Hz      ?      2  ,     Wxsat  ?

----------

Standart,    ,!   ,

----------

Standart,   ,  ?    11025,    ,

----------

Wxtoimg  , !  ,        !    480,30 ?

----------


## standart

,       .
info@meteosputnik.ru

----------

12,   ,

----------

Wxtoimg,  !     NOAA-18     50%, ?

----------


## standart

,  .    70-80.  .

----------

NFM,   ?

----------

Standart,    ,  WFM   !  90%    ,

----------

Standart,    74%   ,  !   ,   ?       3 , NFM,                 ,  ,       ?!        !  ?  ?

----------

Standart,         !    ,       !        !      ?

----------

Standart,         ,        !    ?   ?

----------

!      .       NFM  WXsat  .     4 .      /,     3.          .     ?      .

----------


## ledokol

To OlegG ....          "" ???

----------

,        ?    ?     12

----------


## OlegG

To ledocol
  ,     .          1.4     .     . -  .

  .
     VCO   1,5-1,8 .        1,7 .

!  !

----------


## OlegG

!
 .       8160     AQUA  TERRA.        ,        2,8 .    8,1+2,8=10,9     .
   . 

   .   .
!
 .

----------


## UT1AB

MCIR, MSA, HVCT, HVC?

----------


## UT1AB

!        ! :-)

----------


## UN9GW

> !
>  .       8160     AQUA  TERRA.        ,        2,8 .    8,1+2,8=10,9     .
>    . 
> 
>    .   .
> !
>  .


 !
,        8,4 .
 ,   - *Igor_UN9GW* -   .

----------


## OlegG

To-ledocol 
,  ,     .         ,       .
!!!

----------


## OlegG

!

  okluziy       2-     9E  ( EUROBIRD)       2.      13    ,    9 .    ,         60-90 .     USB -   ,           .

!!!

----------


## standart

,       .

----------


## standart

...???

----------


## standart

, ,      ???

----------


## okluziy

> USB -   ,           .


 
         ?

----------


## standart

EUMETCast            ...       EUMETSAT...      ...
info@meteosputnik.ru

----------


## UB5MBI

*standart*
"    METOP  NOAA  USB ."       goes   ?

----------


## UB5MBI

*standart*
          ?

----------


## standart

...   ...      ..
    100 ,        ,   ...  ...   ...      
 8 000 .       ,    ...      ...
P.S.        ...,    ,     .

----------


## standart

...    ...,     ...  ...    ...

----------


## OlegG

!
      ,     (NASA)
  4   10:22 UTC    
  NOAA-N`
     21     NASA     NOAA,      NOAA-19.          NOAA-18,   APT, HRPT.
  . http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/NO...ain/index.html

   ,    !

----------


## UN9GW

,     - - ? 
        .           .

----------


## OlegG

NOAA-N  -   .      5  10:22 UTC.

!

----------


## OlegG

!

  NOAA-N    6  10:22 UTC !!! 

       .

!!!

----------


## UN9GDE

tle     tle-new,    2009-005.     ,    137.9125 .

----------


## UN9GDE

> 3 .........
> .........  JV110   NOAA SN   .


 ,      3  ( ),     JV110    ? .

----------


## standart

!          APT  HRPT.  .
http://www.icel.ru/contact.htm

  .    1000 .  .   - 5 ,     3 .    ,     .     4-5 ,            . 
   XILINX        ,      .   ,     , .      ,           ,   ,   .
           .        .

----------


## standart

Wxtoimg.         .    .    .       ,       .   ,    .        .       ,    ,     .      ,  ...   ?
  .   ,      .              .      .        .  ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## standart

.  NOAA 16.  HRPT.    ""     LPT.  4 .

----------


## UY0LL

BBS News ,          .     ,  " Iridium,             (   780 -485 )     ".

----------


## K6VHF

> .  NOAA 16.  HRPT.    ""     LPT.  4 .


     HRPT?




> -,    NOAA-19 ,        ,   .        42 .


   ?

----------


## standart

> HRPT?


  HRPT   HPR137,  .  SPID Elektronik,  , , 1,85 .    ,    .  WiSP DDE Client V.4.3.  Wsat.   Radek Vaclavik.  .

  HRPT    .    .          .     .    .        .       .
      .    , ..                .     ,              .       .
        7   HRI.    ,    6 .     , 16  . 
    WEFAX       .         .       .
 WEFAX       . 
     .
 ,       5500 ,    :
CHRPT() - 5320 
HRPT - 2660 
HRI - 664  
WEFAX - 35 
    .          .

----------


## OlegG

,            . -   .    ---

  WXtoIMG     celestrak
    19-

      ,           .

!!!

----------


## K6VHF

> 137 .    QHA


 !
 QHA      .     ,    "" .   , .   .





> HRPT   HPR137,  .  SPID Elektronik,  , , 1,85 .    ,    .  WiSP DDE Client V.4.3.  Wsat.   Radek Vaclavik.  .
> 
>   HRPT    .    .          .     .    .        .       .
>       .    , ..                .     ,              .       .
>         7   HRI.    ,    6 .     , 16  . 
>     WEFAX       .         .       .
>  WEFAX       . 
>      .
>  ,       5500 ,    :
> ...


    .  .   ,    ,   .        .    .

----------


## standart

7,  HRI

----------


## standart

, HRPT  APT  NOAA 18

----------


## ledokol

to OlegG ....   ... Wxtoimg    noaa 19    137,92 ....  ,    137,91   ...    ?      ?

----------


## ledokol

v 1.4       ...      ...        .  2,9,4       ....

----------


## ledokol

-  ...  ver 2.9.4  2,9,5 ....    ...    ...    ,   10 .  ....   - ...   ,      ???   ...  ...

----------


## ledokol

,     wxtoimg ver 2.9.4  2.9.5      2.7.3  19  ....

----------


## standart

> ...   ,      ???


      ,       .

----------


## OlegG

> -  ...  ver 2.9.4  2,9,5 ....    ...    ...    ,   10 .  ....   - ...   ,      ???   ...  ...


   ,     ,       .    .       ,   -,     .   .    File,    Record         Create image(s)    Auto Record           . 

     Options  Recording Options     ,         .

       !

----------


## UN9GW

, !
       - "  1000!"  . 
   .     ,    .    - .        -    8.      .     .

73!

----------


## OlegG

,       19.

!!!

----------


## OlegG

,       Strong SRT4200.       (+5 , +- 12 , +33 ).

.

----------


## OlegG

!
  .  15        - 1.      HRPT .   .

 RUSSIAN POLAR ORBITING METEOROLOGICAL SATELLITES METEOR-M

As stipulated in the Federal Space Programme of Russia to 2015, three
hydrometeorological and oceanographic satellites are to be created within
the framework of the METEOR-3M project.

METEOR-M #1 is to be launched in the first half of 2009.
METEOR-M #2, a similar satellite, is to be put into orbit in 2010.
Launching the oceanographic METEOR-M #3 is scheduled for 2012.

METEOR-M #1 is now fully assembled; its integrated tests are in progress.
The satellite is to be put into sun-synchronous orbit with the altitude of
835 km. The equator crossing time in the descending orbit node is ~9h.30min.
The orbit inclination is 98.77 degrees.

The satellites information complex comprises:
Hydrometeorological 6-channel visible- and IR-band scanner (MSU-MR);
System of three 3-channel visible-band medium-resolution scanners;
X-band sideways looking radar with 400-meter and 800-meter resolution;
Helio-geophysical hardware;

Data acquisition and transmission system.

METEOR-M #1 has three downlink radio lines:
2-channel SHF-band radio line (8.192 GHz and 8.320 GHz) with the 122.88
Mbaud data transmission rate;
UHF-band radio line (1.7 GHz) with the 665.4 kbaud data transmission rate;
VHF-band radio line (137 MHz) with the 80 kbps operating transmission rate
(LRPT format);

METEOR-M #1 will be launched from Baikonur using the SOYUZ-2 launch vehicle
(1b phase); a piggy-back launch of 5 microsatellites is planned.

METEOR-M #2 is supposed to be a copy of METEOR-M #1 with some of the service
systems upgraded. Both satellites are designed using hermetically sealed
(pressurized) containers. METEOR-M #2 is currently at the stage of flight
systems integration.

METEOR-M #3, a hydrometeorological satellite of the next generation, will
be manufactured using the non-hermetic technology. Its information complex
aimed at providing water surface monitoring will include:

Multimode radar on the basis of the Active Phased Array Antenna (APAA)
technology with the following characteristics: X band, spatial resolution
from 1 to 500 m, swath (horizontal frame dimension) from 10 to 750 km;

Scatterometer (Ku band, spatial resolution =25x25 km, swath =1800 km);

4-channel coastal-zone scanner operating in visible band with the 80m
resolution within the 800 km swath;

8-channel ocean colour scanner operating in visible band with the 1 km
resolution within the 3000 km swath;

Hardware for radio occultation measurement of the Earth atmosphere
parameters;

METEOR-M #3 is currently at the designing stage.
The ground segment for receiving and processing the data from Meteor-M
satellites is based on Roshydromet complex. The major components are the
three Regional Centers at different locations: European (Moscow, Scientific
Research Center Planeta), Western-Siberian (Novosibirsk) and Far-Eastern
(Khabarovsk). The ground segment also includes the network of LRPT and HRPT
receiving stations. Roshydromets main satellite Center Planeta performs
the scientific and methodological management and coordinates the activities
of the above mentioned acquisition Centers and stations. These Centers
cover the whole territory of Russia, neighboring countries, as well as
major part of Europe.

       !
  !

----------


## OlegG

!
    APT  137 MHz  .   -  -  .         :Laughing:  ,     8 .
     HRPT (1,7 )      QPSK-  8.4 .

   .   -  .  
     Keil uvision.       .a51
  .            -      . 

!

----------


## ledokol

,       892051. asm    (.  ).

----------


## standart

!
 ,         . 
  .     www.meteosputnik.ru
  " ".
http://www.meteosputnik.ru/item243 
73!

----------


## standart

!        .   .   ,        .  ,       :-)
   ,      .       . ,      .    ,      .
73!

----------


## ledokol

*to OlegG* ..... .      .....  ,          ....(161)     ...         8 ,      ....       ? (      0-7   40-47) ....   ? (  Keil uvizion      ...   M-IDE Studio MSC-51)

----------


## ua9uiz

NOAA-19     MSA .

----------


## standart

N18     137,9125

NOAA-18's operational VTX frequency will be switched to 137.9125 MHz (from VTX1 to VTX2) on 23 June 2009. The change will occur during rev 21088 between the first command time of 1852Z and the last command time of 1904Z. (N-18 is secondary s/c)

 :Crazy:

----------


## K6VHF

! ,    ,   .  -      .      .        ,   .      /,       .     Wefax   HRPT.    1700   2400 .    1296 .      HRPT ,     .    QHA .         .   .    ,     .       HRPT,       ,      .      - ,    .     .    ,     .  IC-706MK2   AOR5000.          .        .
 UN9GW  !

----------


## K6VHF

NOAA 15  NOAA 17.
  .   IC-706MK2.   ,  .

----------


## K6VHF

WFM,    ,     FM   5...7 .
    .  .         .      ? 90  120   ??
     250     .       23  ,   HRPT 1700 .

----------


## OlegG

-----

-      HRPT     M N1.

      1707 ,         18

         .

----------


## UN9GW

> 90  120   ??


120  !
,    AOR ? 
       30.

----------


## UN9GW

> http://members.inode.at/576265/equipment.html.    ?


,      . 
     ,            ,        .       .    ,       . 
,            .

----------


## UN9GW

> ?


    .




> ?


    8-9   S-.




> .


         .




> ?


,   .     -  "".       .

----------


## OlegG

QHA

----------


## UN9GW

> ?


,  .




> ?


 .    ,   30-         3-5 .

----------


## OlegG

.
       30   ( )  ,     HRI    166  (    ,      ).   ,    1 .

 , HRI      06, 12, 18, 00 UTC.     .

----------


## K6VHF

.        ?

----------


## K6VHF

!         ?

----------


## UN9GW

> ?


,    .

----------


## UN9GW

> 1.5   1.55 .


    .

----------


## UN9GW

> 1.5  ?


,   1. 
-   0,5-0,8.

----------


## UN9GW

,  eBay       . 
       .

----------


## nt41

> -----
> 
> -      HRPT     M N1.
> 
>       1707 ,         18
> 
>          .


   ,       1,  --2,      NOAA HRPT.     .        .          . :-)     )

    1707,9 ,  .

----------


## nt41

> nt41! ,      "-2",       ?
>        ?
> .


, standart!
  ,    .    HRPT,    ,          1707,9.           .          .   .

----------


## nt41

,       1690    TLE     



```
METEOR-M                
1 35865U 09049A   09263.18836766  .00000176  00000-0  10000-3 0    50
2 35865  98.8007 313.3591 0003564  77.3801 282.7795 14.21824067   353
```

       NOAA HRPT.

----------


## nt41

*OlegG, standart*
       :
, ,  , , ,  /, ?

----------


## nt41

*standart*
 ,   ,        .    ,  .   ,     .
     : 
, ,  , , ,  /, ?    .

      ?    .  -2  ?

----------


## ledum

http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/archive/archive.html
 , , Satelitski sprejemnik za 1.7GHz (SLO-1996)
1.7GHz receiver including data interface for NOAA HRPT - http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/archive/a233.pdf , -     , ,  FTDI ft245  USB  HRPT    ,    -  .

----------


## OlegG

> ,       1,  --2,      NOAA HRPT.     .        .          . :-)     )
> 
>     1707,9 ,  .


  ,        ,     .    ( 1691 -> 137.5 MHz,    HPR137,   ,  -   1,85).       5 -10  .

----------


## standart

!    ?  ,     ?

----------


## standart

, .

----------


## HB9EG

> 08:56-09:10   . ,   .
>  1707,9
> TLE  
> 
> 
> ```
> TATYANA 2
> 1 35865U 09049A   09261.78081690  .00125580  00000+1  70295+0 0 00000
> 2 35865 098.8002 311.9531 0004605 071.6712 288.4964 14.21922377000164
> ```


  TLE?  35865    Celestrak.     . 


```
METEOR-M                
1 35865U 09049A   09264.66617459  .00000176  00000-0  10000-3 0    61
2 35865  98.8010 314.8326 0003553  71.4378 288.7185 14.21824773   567
```

----------


## standart

*nt41*
   ,     , ..       .  .     .

----------


## HB9EG

> *HB9EG*
>    .       .
>    .       .   -   2009-049E


!!!!

----------


## nt41

> *nt41*
>      ?


,    -2.        .
     ?    ?

----------


## K6VHF

> ,  eBay       . 
>        .


  eBay,    .      ?

----------


## ledum

*OlegG*   .    TDA8044AH,     -     -  G1 =171oct= 1111001
G2 =133oct = 1011011, supported puncturing code rates: 1/2  3/4   ,  7-  ,   ,  -     -  .

----------


## ledum

-    /. , ,    :Smile:   , ,

----------


## OlegG

*nt41*

   .

----------


## OlegG

to *Ledum*
  .       ,     TDA8044  -   -.     "NXP Semiconductors"       .

----------


## ledum

*OlegG*
  . -   -  -  ,      . -     ,   Humax 5400,       .      .

----------


## nt41

> 17:10 UTC,        2009-049 (  ).    .    HRPT  ,    ,     ,    .


   -   .   .

----------


## nt41

*OlegG, standart*
  -2    -       .
       .

----------


## standart

!

----------


## UN9GW

> nt41
> 
> *HB9EG*
>       ?
> .
> 
> 
>   (?)  435.362 MHz.         ?


RS-22

----------


## HB9EG

> *HB9EG*
>   435     .


  :Very Happy:

----------


## HB9EG

> HB9EG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  nt41
> 
> ...


1200 bps  :Laughing:  , FSK  .       downlink,     .

----------


## nt41

> 1200 bps  , FSK  .       downlink,     .


) ?    435 1200/2400/4800/9600  FSK.

----------


## nt41

*HB9EG*
,   .   ?

----------


## ua9uiz

NOAA-19  ,    MSA

----------


## HB9EG

> *HB9EG*
> ? ,        ?


   , .     .    .25,      ))

----------


## K6VHF

1 pcs, Copper Clad Laminate, FR-4, .047,, 8 x 11, SS ?

 047,        ?    SS?
    shipping   ,   .

----------


## K6VHF

*Electric* , ,   .          1.
  ,   !

----------


## ua9uiz

> ,   ?


   IC-910H,    15       30 /-60 db.    !
   137    QHA .    ,   ..    .

----------


## standart

*nt41*

 !

----------


## K6VHF

UN9GW   HRPT      MMDS ,     ?

----------


## standart

,    .        1,7 .         NOAA17,       . ...

,   ?

----------


## nt41

*standart*
*OlegG*
  )

----------


## standart

.  .  !

----------


## standart

-̻ 1  .      .

         ,    . 30              .       ,      -̻   . 

     ,    17  2009     - -2.1,       ,  ,   ,     ,            . 

-

----------


## OlegG

HRPT.   
http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/Sat.html

!

----------


## ua9uiz

> ?   -, - ,   ? 
>   , .    ,   ,   ,      ...   ?


          ().         9      +60db over  .  ,   -         270 .          F9FT   QHA .

----------


## lion11

,         137    (   MC3371(MC3361)   BF998      ).  google       .

----------


## lion11

.    .         ,    .

----------


## nt41

*standart*
 )
      ?

----------


## OlegG

To lionn11

    "",      WXtoImg. ,             .    .

!

----------


## K6VHF

.     1700/137  EMGO     ,   HRPT ?

----------


## nt41

*HB9EG, standart, ALL*
: 01.10.2009
: 09:15:05   
: 1707,9 ,   
   NOAA HRPT.   1536 .    4:30  270 .
  - 4.

   --2
  NORAD  2009-049E.


```
RS-38ut2               
1 35869U 09049E   09273.17982310  .00000176  00000-0  10000-3 0   129
2 35869  98.7988 323.3213 0005452  41.9707 318.1809 14.21978163  1770
```

----------


## nt41

> to NT41
>     . 25   ,  .
>    QPSK  1707,9  -?


BPSK, 1707,89MHz, ,      ,

----------


## K6VHF

NOAA 19 .     .

----------


## UN9GW

> 137


            30 (  50),    .

----------


## UN9GW

> 


    30 -      .  :Smile:

----------


## nt41

*OlegG*
*standart*
       29,1 ,   29,5    .   )

----------


## OlegG

..        :Smile:  

 .

----------


## nt41

*OlegG*
*standart*
  !         -        HRPT. , !   :Super:

----------


## OlegG

-1     .        -17.

----------


## nt41

> *nt41*
>  ,     HRPT


      -       .     4   ,    ...      .

----------


## nt41

> *nt41*
> .         HRPT?   4     ?


   4   .      HRPT,     ,       .
     HRPT       10-        .

----------


## ua9uiz

> ?       S9


,     ?          ().
      QTH          . NE4210S01
     , NOAA-19    .

----------


## standart

*4L1FP*
  !
    .      :
       - Disable PLL
  /  ;
   ,     /;
      .
   100%    .
,     .
      .                 30       .      ,           .        -   .                .  .     ,     1,2  1,3.

----------


## K6VHF

QSO via SAT.
    .
       .    ,     .
,         . 
      ,     ,     .  
      ,  ,     .      .    ,   .    LNA,   .
       layout .  .

----------


## OlegG

N1,       X-.
http://www.roscosmos.ru/NewsDoSele.asp?NEWSID=7604

!

----------


## ua9uiz



----------


## OlegG

.  .

----------


## OlegG

To ledokol
 -     ..            .  .

----------


## OlegG

To ledokol

   . 

!

----------


## lion11

To ledokol

        16/1.
       ,    16/2 (   )        .
             16/1,..     .
         ,  .
  .

----------


## lion11

.      .

----------


## lion11

,     .
  135-146       (     .txt     ).
    ,       .             ,       .
     ,        .   .

----------


## ledokol

*TO Lion11*
   ,   -  .... 
 ,  ,  ...    WH1601 ...  135-146 ... SCANN  ,    ,  ...

PS     ,         ,   ,             ,         150,200  ...    ...      ...

----------


## lion11

ledokol,      L5.   .
       455( , ,     ?).
            ,  ?

----------


## ledokol

layout ....

----------

.
       -7 ( Wefax)  .
- ,  WXtoIMG (  2814, 2905)   ?  : ,  .
          APT (NOOA) ,       Selectrak.com.      ,   .

----------


## UN9GW

> ledokol,      L5.   .
>        455( , ,     ?).
>             ,  ?


  ,   30  ()    WeFax.    : http://eu.mouser.com/Search/Refine.a...876+4294966170

----------


## UN9GW

...

----------


## OlegG

To 
,   "  ". 
    ,      APT  WEFAX,           -7   HRI,     HRPT  .

      ,    -  .

   !

----------

To OleqG 
,,.
               ?   ,    (NOOA 95).       ,[datasheet]         ?
 ,       .    2 ,      .
         HRPT      ;     ,       STV ( 80-),      .  

 ()

----------

To OleqG
,  . ...         . ,  .  ,  90       ,  "".
   -.        .
   ().

----------


## UN9GW

(     :Smile:  ):

----------


## K6VHF

,     FAQ,     80    "".

      ""  .

----------


## K6VHF

> ?


WxToImg -        .

----------


## UN9GW

, !
    .
73!

----------


## UN9GW

> C !   FAQ     1000   QSO  10 .


, ! 
    .
73!

----------


## UN9GW

+15.
    .

----------


## UN9GW

> ?
>       .


 137-138       - 
       QHA .

----------


## UN9GW

> 1,7 .


    . 
 "" 1-1,5 ,   - . 
  "",      . 
   ,   HRPT .

----------


## UN9GW

> .
>      .


http://www.cqham.ru/search/search.ph...C9%D1%D2%C2%CE

----------


## foxit

?

----------


## foxit

?

----------


## RW6AUR

,    FAQ       ?      WXtoimg.   !    !

----------


## VOVA080808

> .   -3132,  3   145 .  WXtoimg.    ,         .    -   .    .


    ,    ,    ?

----------


## RW6AUR

-3132,  (     )     60        .     ,    .  :      QSB?           ?

----------


## RW6AUR

Orbitron  .     WXtoimg    ,       /      .

----------


## RW6AUR

> QHA      .


   !  .

----------


## _Vadim_

> .   -3132,  3   145 .


 ...
     2005 ..


http://meteo.matrixnet.ru/satellite/index.php?Index=1 
 :Razz: 

  ..   ))

----------


## khach

USB         PIC24 -   ,  -       FTDI FT245 http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/BM/BM.html PDF   http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/...FramerV1_8.pdf   ＣＨＲＰＴ.    ,   PIC16F876

----------


## OlegG

!!!

-------   HRPT --------

,       ,       ,      HRPT  ,         -.

 ,           HRPT  CHRPT .   ( )  :
http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/Sat.html

 :Razz:         .
,          1.7 .
  1700 ---> 137.5 
          2,6  4,5  HRPT  CHRPT.    BPSK.
     (split-phase) ,       .
      HPR137,      (split-phase) . 

       .       .    -:
http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/...FramerV1_8.pdf
,   ,  ,  . 

!!!    .     ,     PIC24HJ12GP202
   ,    :
http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/BM/Decoder.hex

http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/BM/Framer.hex
 ,            .
  BMsat      1.8
http://www.wa.commufa.jp/gigast/SAT/BM/BMsatV1_8.zip

 ,    ,      HRPT.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

P.S.
  ,  .         tr- N1.
       ,      HPR137     KSH-148o,    ATmega8    LCD 16x2.

P.P.S.
,   .      (Hideharu Aoyama).            ,  -  .

----------


## OlegG

- . 
        1. 
       1 -  .
          .mn1
       wxsat ( )  .
        BMsat      , 
        .

,      ,         BPSK  "".
  ,  , ,  -   -  1 . .

73!

----------


## Eduardas

.

    ()  ,    .        (   )     (    ) ...        .  ,    100% ,   ..    : SPEAKER , LINE-OUT (S-B_out) .   SPEAKER-     .           ,   .. ,     ,              ..

    .
  .

----------


## R6BL

, ,  !
 -   ,  ...
http://www.hobitus.com/noaa/composite/hvct-precip/

----------

> ,     PIC24HJ12GP202


,  (  JDM,EXTRA-PIC)         "PIC"-?   ,       ,      .       1533  561    .

----------

> ! 
>        PICkit2.   40 .     .    .
> 
>        .
>    - 1 (.  .)
> 
>     .     10-   FY-1D,  , .
> 
> !!!


,,.     PICkit2 ,  ,      .
    EXSTRA-PIC. , , . 
   :    .

----------

,.       .   ,     .
      PIC24HJ12GP202,      ?
     - ,       ()     2-    .. ( , hi).   91.   STV.      .     ().,          , ,      ,       , 1993  SSTV    91  155 .

----------

"" ?  "PAL"-?        8 .

----------


## standart

.       http://meteosputnik.ru/item236 ,   1.      .        CHRPT, ..  FY 1D      "",  ...

----------


## standart

st.alex.
 Polar Tracer       .
    "" ?
     NOAA    ,    .
   ,       .

----------


## standart

.   ?

----------


## okluziy

> -       X-Y  Alt-Az. C   v. 1.6  *.* .


 .               -2 ,           ?
          .                  ?

----------


## K6VHF

> -   .*
>     ,      ?...


 .     .    ,     ,        .

----------


## UN9GW

> .     .    ,     ,        .


, !
,   .*
   ?    ,  .*
   .  :Smile: 
 ,   eBay    -. 
   .  ,  .
-      .      .*

*  5 ():*




> .
>             1691 ,   (   - ).    ,       1780 ,    ( 2,5 ),        .


  1691   ,    .
 AR5000 -  ,    HRPT  .  .*
  APT  WeFax  .*
,  -  . 
 ,       -     .
!

----------


## melan

""  RTL2832?

----------


## DL8RCB

> 1691


" "  
73

----------


## DL8RCB

*  9 ():*




> 137  (-      ) ,     1691  (  ).


  FunCube Dongle




> - 100,  200 ..

----------


## UN9GW

> . , -   SDR .       (   ,  HRPT    5 ,   ),     - .
> 73!


 HRPT    700,  CHRPT -   1,5.

----------

K6VHF

----------

K6VHF

----------


## UN9GW

> OlegG (SNR)        1700 http://electronix.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=98743 -


  ,  .*
      OK2XDX    .*
    HRPT  ,   .*
  :

----------


## UN9GW

> ( 2215)   .        (      ) ,    ,      .


...    .
   :  HRPT        ...*
   ,    :

----------

K6VHF

----------


## khach

> ,        CADU 
>  Metop-A/B   FY3A /3B: www.sat.cc.ua
> 73!


 !       STM32.   ,    . 
     -  DVB-SAT     DCMI STM32 ( )    .       STV0299     QPSK       .            ?                -.   STM32    .

----------


## UR3LDO

.
http://www.emgo.cz/,          137 .

----------

_Quadrifilar_

----------



----------

> **  **     - . !


    K6VHF              _Quadrifilar  137.620      2.3 . . EW8OZ._

----------

D1 Dc1

----------


## K6VHF

> D1 Dc1


   .  Dc1  Dc2         . ,        ,         .    D1  D2    ,     (). 

   .  -  , . !

----------


## K6VHF

> 1        30 -         ?       .


    ,    .   - .

----------

[QUOeeeeewwHF;800507]    ,    .   - .[/QUOTE]
                           1.4        137

----------

..

----------


## Men

EMGO  lay    DIP ?  .    ....  .....

----------


## I-Denis



----------


## I-Denis

...  ,      145170      SPI    .       ....

----------


## I-Denis

Emgo     ,            04-06. ( ,       Vladom G,         2  ,     ) 
        ,       + .      -            ,      -     ....        .   -   .         ()   ,      .

1.    3362 
2.         PLL
3.     145170
          ,             ,    
        ,      " "

----------


## I-Denis

http://www.emgo.cz/

     .

PS:      -      SAA1057.

         1057    145170.         ,  1057       145170

----------


## I-Denis

134-141,        .
 ,              1057,    145170.       ?

    -    .          1057.     145170 SO16      .  ,     :Smile: 


73!

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## I-Denis

:Smile:       -  
    ,        ,    DVB T      SDR .          .    HRPT

----------


## I-Denis

,           1,7.

----------


## Men

....
   Lay  ?

----------


## quatermass

!   HRP137.   : OFWG3250  SBL1.    .     ,  !      ,    ?

----------


## quatermass

SBL-1  , IE-500  .   1-500 .  .    OFWG3250 -    .

----------


## quatermass

!

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


      "",

----------

Igor@D66

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## Milldi

> » 2009.11.


    .    ?

----------

> .    ?


, "" (   ).

*  8 ():*

      "HRPT Reader"-.  ...     .

----------


## OK7AJ

Active: NOAA-15, NOAA-18, NOAA-19
*NOAA-18, 14.02.2016,15:45 UTC, QTH: JN79IJ


*Ant: 137MHz QFH (home), RTL-SDR, SW: SDRSharp, WXtoIMG, Orbitron

----------

Henriks.V, UR3LDO

----------

UR3LDO

----------


## UR3LDO

http://mapgroup.com.ua/kosmicheskie-...sha/344-goes-r

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## UR3LDO

http://ru.tsn.ua/nauka_it/ssha-vyvel...-r-751640.html
,    - .       (,   ),     .      .   -   .         ""  .

----------


## UN9GW

""...)))
    : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTqQ...ature=youtu.be

----------


## UN9GW

HRPT    (Rob Alblas)    http://www.alblas.demon.nl/wsat/hardware/gen_pcb.html 
 https://youtu.be/Ec1TwFADPm8




,     ...)

----------

DL8RCB, UR3LDO

----------

> HRPT,  ,     .    ,     .    137    NOAA .   ,  WXtoIMG   ).


  ,      .       ,      .    .     .      -.  ,        " ".     ""PICKI  T2".
         . ..  "PAL-"  "".  -  -     . . ,,    -    (  )     .         .        .
    "HRPT reader"?      .    .   (,) .
       UN9GW,   "Orbitron"-.

----------

DL8RCB, R3PAS, Sayrex

----------


## OK7AJ

-      WXtoIMG 2.10.11 Standard ed. Registred PROFESSIONAL.         -  .  -  .  .
73, Anton

----------


## quatermass

!    XC3042A-7PQ100I.   XC3042PC84-70    (  )?       ?

----------


## DL8RCB

> ​​ NOAA c rt-sdr v.3


    r4uab    
https://r4uab.ru/chat/


https://www.google.com/search?client...A+c+rt-sdr+v.3

----------

